

Barkeep for code peer review - ausjke
http://getbarkeep.org/

======
ausjke
Looking for a code peer review solution and found this one. Gerrit is a bit
too heavy for small teams and Redmine does not have a good code review plugin.
This ruby solution looks good to me.

~~~
piotrkaminski
If you're using GitHub and looking for something with more features but still
lightweight, you might want to check out
[https://reviewable.io](https://reviewable.io) too.

~~~
ausjke
Not really using github. Checking
[http://phabricator.org/](http://phabricator.org/) now

